# etre invisible sur le net



## koin ! (16 Juin 2005)

bonjour,

je me permets de reposer une question concernant le surf anonyme. En fait le surf anonyme n'a pas l'air de soulever l'interet de grand monde sur le forum, car je n'ai trouvé qu'une discussion précédente. C'est étrange...En fait pour surfer anonymement je voudrais utiliser TOR mais ne sais pas trop le configurer (oui je viens juste de poster une question à ce propos hier mais j'elargis ma quesiton).
Connaissaez vous un forum où la question de l'anonyma est plus débatue qu'ici ? 

merci !


----------



## theric (18 Juin 2005)

IL y a ce site qui est intéressant.


http://www.anonymat.org/


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

Ici tu trouveras un logiciel qui t'aide à être "invisible" sur le net ...

http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/mac/download.html


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

NetShade

Shareware, (payant) te permet de passer des Proxy, mais ne fonctionne pas très bien avec safari....


----------



## koin ! (18 Juin 2005)

merci merci,

en fait g reussi a configurer TOR un proxy gratuit....


----------



## Alkeran (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai lu quelque part que la dernière version de Safari contenait des paramètres configurables avec une option "navigation furtive". Je crois que c'était dans la revue "A vos Mac" il y a 1 ou 2 mois...
Quelqu'un en sait-il plus?


----------



## bouilla (18 Juin 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelque part que la dernière version de Safari contenait des paramètres configurables avec une option "navigation furtive". Je crois que c'était dans la revue "A vos Mac" il y a 1 ou 2 mois...
> Quelqu'un en sait-il plus?



Dans les preferences Partage/coupe feu/avancé/mode furtif


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Dans les preferences Partage/coupe feu/avancé/mode furtif



Non ce n'est pas pareil. Le mode furtif dans le Firewall permet aux logiciels de scanner d'adresses ip de ne pas trouver une adresse. Lorsque tu bloque les accès en mode non furtif, le scanner va savoir que l'adresse existe, mais elle est bloquée à ce port là. Il pourrait alors scanner les autres ports de la même adresse. Si tu configure le Firewall en mode furtif, le scanner ne peut pas savoir si la requête a été refusée parce que l'adresse n'existe pas ou parce qu'elle a été bloquée...

Or naviguer en mode furtif t'oblige à passer par un proxy... en fait le destinataire va voir l'adresse ip du proxy au lieu de ton adresse ip.


----------



## bouilla (18 Juin 2005)

ah mille excuses, c'est le seul mode furtif a ma connaissance


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2005)

No problemo


----------



## cameleone (19 Juin 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelque part que la dernière version de Safari contenait des paramètres configurables avec une option "navigation furtive". Je crois que c'était dans la revue "A vos Mac" il y a 1 ou 2 mois...
> Quelqu'un en sait-il plus?




Cela fait référence à la "navigation privée" activable dans Safari 2 (Tiger), par le menu Safari. Mais attention : cela n'a rien à voir avec une navigation furtive sur le net. L'option permet seulement de surfer sans laisser de traces sur la machine que l'on utilise, mais non de surfer anonymement...
Explication de la "navigation privée" extraite de l'Aide Safari :

"Si vous vous servez d'ordinateurs publics pour naviguer sur des sites Web, vous pouvez utiliser la fonctionnalité de navigation en mode confidentiel pour protéger vos données personnelles. Lorsque vous activez la navigation en mode confidentiel, Safari arrête de stocker automatiquement certaines de vos informations. Par exemple, si vous effectuez des achats en ligne alors que vous êtes dans un cybercafé, vous pouvez activer la navigation en mode confidentiel pour empêcher le stockage de toute information concernant votre emplacement ou votre transaction sur cet ordinateur ; cela empêchera toute autre personne de trouver ces informations une fois votre session terminée."


----------



## denjipe (19 Juin 2005)

Tu peux essayer NetShade, sur http://raynersofware.com


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Juin 2005)

le lien marche pas...


----------



## Alkeran (19 Juin 2005)

Merci à vous tous pour toutes ces infos, visiblement, j'étais pas vraiment à la page au sujet du mode furtif de Safari 2...  
 :rose: 

PS: -> Bouilla, c'était bien des préférences du Firewall dont tu donnes le chemin, dont je parlais, thanx


----------



## denjipe (19 Juin 2005)

toutes mes excuses j'ai oublié le t

http://raynersoftware.com/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

quelqu'un a un mode d'emploi pour le logiciel jap, j'ai la moitié en allemand... rien compris...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Novembre 2006)

S'lut les enfants. 

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait mon parano, et j'ai voulu essayer d'être invisib' sur le grand internet aussi, histoire de voir...
J'ai trouvé des infos sur tor, après je suis venu ici voir si on en parlait, et je suis tombé sur ce fil.

Bon, j'ai mis le truc furtif en route, tor est installé, ça a l'air de fonctionner : quand je vais sur des sites qui vérifient mon anonymat, l'adresse IP change à chaque fois, le serveur aussi, et la plupart des autres renseignements sont "introuvables". 

J'avoue être assez fier de moi. 

Par contre la vitesse d'affichage des pages quand je navigue est vach'té ralentie. :mouais:
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait effectivement un ralentissement, mais qu'il était imperceptible... Là c'est pas vraiment le cas...

Est-ce normal?
Quelqu'un a le même souci?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

http://www.manoubi.com/


----------



## Fo0rNiK (22 Novembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'etre anonyme puisse etre possible sur internet, car tous les ordis on forcement une adresse ip fixe ou non, et meme si on passe par un proxy cela ne fait que comme si on se cachait deriere un pot de fleur  , et donc on peut toujours remonter la source, se n'est qu'un serveur de plus entre toi et le site web ou tu va!! Enfin au lieu de te voir ton adresse ip sur le site il voit celle du proxy , m'enfin avec un trace route ou reviens a la source etc

Enfin je pense pas que je me trompe, et puis je voie pas trop l'interet  de se cacher sur le net sauf pour faire de chose bien :rateau:!!

Sur ceux Joyeux Noel!!


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2006)

si tu te connectes d'un cybercaf&#233;...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2006)

Il existe également Anonymiser.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Moi je veux l'inverse, je veux pas être anonyme sur internet, je veux être super connu !!!!! :rateau: 

Personne n'a de logiciel pour ça ?

Mais bon les trucs genre fourrer mon appart de Webcam dans tous les coins c'est pas trop mon trip ... :mouais:


----------



## Fo0rNiK (22 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> si tu te connectes d'un cybercafé...



Evidement mais tu peut pas faire tous se que tu veut d'un cyber cafe, genre installer des log, ou meme aller sur certains site car ils sont bloquer par un proxy!


----------



## DeniX (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai suivi la discussion sur le mode furtif int&#233;gr&#233; au Parefeu de Mac OS X. Celui-ci est cens&#233;_"emp&#234;cher tout trafic ind&#233;sirable de recevoir une r&#233;ponse, pas m&#234;me un accus&#233; de r&#233;ception indiquant l'existence de l'ordiateur"_&#8230;  donc me dis-je (peut-&#234;tre na&#239;vement) les spams contenant des scripts pour, &#224; l'ouverture, envoyer des infos et ainsi contr&#244;ler si l'adresse est valide ou pas sont-ils neutralis&#233;s par cette option ?


----------



## Philippe (25 Juillet 2007)

Un article sur Tor publié ce jour-même : http://www.lalibre.be/article.phtml?id=3&subid=85&art_id=361328


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

en tout et sauf erreur de ma part il n'existe pas de logiciel miracle qui nous transforme en invisible man


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben heureusement que t'as remonté le fil pour ça...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben heureusement que t'as remonté le fil pour ça...



le but c'est de remonter le fil ... la forme compte moins


----------



## BS0D (15 Février 2010)

salut à tous, 

On sait tous que l'anonymat TOTAL sur le net est virutellement impossible, même via un proxy complètement anonyme.
j'avais posté un long message là dessus il y a quelques temps pour montrer à quel point il était facile de repérer / localiser une adresse IP, mais impossible de le retrouver -- enfin bref, je poste ici ça revient au même.

J'utilise un proxy anonyme qui n'est pas situé en france: tous les sites de géolocalisation imaginables (sauf un, mais il est pourri donc ça compte pas!) trouvent bien mon IP dans le même pays, et la même ville (qui n'est pas la mienne bien sûr, mais celle du proxy). 

Et à ma grande surprise, je vais consulter mes mails sur gmail tout à l'heure, et en bas de la page il y a un nouveau truc qui montre l'activité via les adresses IP utilisées.
En jetant un oeil, je me suis aperçu que gmail voit ma vraie IP, celle de mon FAI -- et pas celle du proxy. 
Ce proxy ne route pourtant pas à ma vraie IP, j'ai testé là (cf la case "Forwarded for").

hmmm... ça prouve une chose déjà, même un proxy anonyme n'est pas si anonyme que ça en fin de compte.

Me vient donc cette question pour les spécialistes, car je n'ai rien trouvé là dessus sur internet, c'est pas faute d'avoir fait le tour de la question sur google: 

&#8594; Comment est-ce possible, et comment ça se fait? alors que tous les trucs de géolocalisation voient mon IP sur le proxy??


----------



## naas (15 Février 2010)

Jolie remontée de fil. 
Gratuit : ploum ploum ce sera toi qui ...
Payant : service garanti.


----------



## BS0D (16 Février 2010)

En fait je vois pas trop en quoi un proxy payant serait mieux et moins détectable qu'un gratuit.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Février 2010)

Ton compte Gmail est-il relié à Mail ?


----------



## BS0D (16 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ton compte Gmail est-il relié à Mail ?



Nan pas du tout. Sinon j'aurais "SMTP" d'affiché dans les activités, avec l'IP de mon FAI, logique. 
Je parle du webmail, j'y accède via safari sous un proxy, mais il repère tout de même mon IP FAI.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Et à ma grande surprise, je vais consulter mes mails sur gmail tout à l'heure, et en bas de la page il y a un nouveau truc qui montre l'activité via les adresses IP utilisées.


"nouveau"?
Pas vraiment; ca existe depuis juillet 2008
( le 7 juillet 2008 pour etre précis)


> En jetant un oeil, je me suis aperçu que gmail voit ma vraie IP, celle de mon FAI -- et pas celle du proxy. .


et donc ce n'est pas un vrai proxy anonymisant


de toutes facons il faut savoir qu 'utiliser le web  sans que techniquement l'IP réelle n'apparaisse_ quelque part_ est impossible
(sinon  les echanges de données ne pourraient pas se faire du tout)




> Comment est-ce possible, et comment ça se fait? alors que tous les trucs de géolocalisation voient mon IP sur le proxy??


c'est l'inverse ils voient que l'IP du proxy  ( qui n'est pas ton adresse réelle)

les outils que TU utilises pour geolocaliser s'arretent au proxy

mais rien ne t'indique quels outils google utilisent pour remonter la chaine
( et c'est certainement les gadgets grand public de pistage d'IP )
-------
et je dirai tant que tu n'es pas gené pour les activités qui necessitent un proxy , tu te prends le chou pour rien

va en paix , your _guardian ange_l google is  having an eye on you


----------



## BS0D (16 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> de toutes facons il faut savoir qu 'utiliser le web  sans que techniquement l'IP réelle n'apparaisse_ quelque part_ est impossible


Je l'ai dit et je le répète, je sais très bien ça! Si y'avait une solution miracle pour que son IP réelle soit totalement invisible, ça serait le chaos sur le net :/



pascalformac a dit:


> mais rien ne t'indique quels outils google utilisent pour remonter la chaine
> ( et c'est certainement les gadgets grand public de pistage d'IP )


Ça je m'en doute Pascal, je me demandais justement si ces outils existaient à l'exterieur de chez googueule pour comprendre *comment ça marchait* (ma question d'origine étant "&#8594; Comment est-ce possible, et comment ça se fait? alors que tous les trucs de géolocalisation voient mon IP sur le proxy??").
J'imagine d'après ta réponse que non! 



pascalformac a dit:


> et je dirai tant que tu n'es pas gené pour les activités qui necessitent un proxy , tu te prends le chou pour rien


Il n'ya point de prise de chou mon ami, je n'ai rien à cacher (sinon ma géolocasation dans certains cas où je préfère que les gens ne sachent pas), mais mes activités en ligne n'ont rien d'illégitime ou d'illégal -- donc serein l'garçon 
Juste beaucoup d'interrogations technologiques dans ma tête! 

Merci en tous cas de vos éclaircissements, si tant est qu'éclaircissement il y ait


----------



## naas (16 Février 2010)

Je n'utilise jamais un proxy pour gmail ou autres sites avec des mots de passe, surtout des gratuits etrangers. 
La meilleure solution est un navigateur sans proxy pour les sites avec mot de passe et identifiant et un navigateur ( chromium au choix  ) avec un proxy pour surfer depuis la ... Corée


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Ça je m'en doute Pascal, je me demandais justement si ces outils existaient à l'exterieur de chez googueule pour comprendre *comment ça marchait* (ma question d'origine étant "&#8594; Comment est-ce possible, et comment ça se fait? alors que tous les trucs de géolocalisation voient mon IP sur le proxy??").


la bonne interrogation serait plutôt de cet ordre:
pourquoi faire confiance à ce qu'affirment des proxys dont de fait  on ne sait quasi rien?
( d'ailleurs je me souviens d'anecdotes où le super proxy etait 100% mis en place par un service de police....)

ou des outils de geolocalisations qui ne vont pas forcement fouiner derriere un premier niveau
(ou en sont empêchés par une chicane coté proxy, chicane que des outils peuvent outrepasser)

j'ai tendance à croire que la majorité des proxys ne sont pas anonymisants mais permettent néanmoins de simuler un accès via leur IP
(ce qui est concretement  la raison principale de leur utilisation)


----------



## wriri (10 Juillet 2010)

En somme, Pascal

... que conseillerais-tu à un aminaute pour surfer anonymement : proxy ou logiciel ?

As tu une préférence de site / logiciel ?
Que me recommanderais-tu - navigation légale simplement, style :

"j'étais sur ton site (marchand) et tu n'as pas besoin de me localiser avec tes cookies et autres..."

Merci
@+


----------



## Cybry (10 Juillet 2010)

https://www.ipredator.se/?lang=en

Un tunnel crypté est monté entre chaque poste abonné et une ferme de concentrateurs  (je crois que la solution utilise pptp, je me gourre peut être je ne  vois pas pourquoi ne pas utiliser ipsec directement).
Une route par défaut est installée sur le client et pointe sur l'interface tunnel, une fois celle-ci créée.
Le vrai trafic de l'abonné est encapsulé dans le tunnel, à destination du concentrateur distant avec lequel est monté le tunnel. Une sonde sur le chemin ne verra que des paquets PPTP à destination du concentrateur. Dans les données des paquets, cryptées, on a le vrai trafic du poste abonné vers internet, qui est extrait du tunnel par le concentrateur.
Là, il est natté avec une adresse faisant partie du pool de ipredator. 
Bref, tant que le prestataire suédois sait résister aux injonctions, la seule façon de savoir ce que font ses clients c'est de casser le cryptage des tunnels PPTP.


----------

